# Squabs dying



## Jass SamOplay (May 29, 2012)

Hi Y'all
Thnx to this forum for linking pigeon lovers across the globe
Well,I've been keeping tipplers for like 8 years now. Everything was going great untill I bought a cock with almost no muscle around the keel bone. I made a devastating mistake by not quarantining that bird. Its been over a year now but that bird didn't gain a muscle and now rest of my birds including my 6 breeding pairs are loosing muscle too. The squabs are now dying as whatever the disease is its being transmitted to young. Squabs go healthy and plumpy untill 1eth or 15 th day then suddenly their droppings go watery, get skinny, loose weight and eventually die. Adults have lost considerable weight ang muscle around keel bone. Apetite and grit intake is normal. I feed them mixd pulses,corn, barley, wheat so to name. I've been treating them with metronidazole for canker, doxycycline for respitory disorders, enrofloxacin for salmonella, cotrimoxazole for other bacterial infections, fluconazole for candida, amprolium for cocci, ivermectin-pyrantal pamoate- albendazole for worms on regular basis. I giv them mutivitamins, yogurt, probiotics, liv 52, brotone etc on regular basis never over dose. But don't knw what is going wrong. Adults are getting skinnier and squabs are dying. Enrofloxacin and amoxilin gave me some success with the squabs but as I stop giving treating them the squabs go sick again. Unfortunately there are no vet or labs available. Other regional fanciers are ignorant
I'm in holy crisis. Pls sm1 help me out. M hving sleepless nights. Expert advice is needed


----------



## Skyeking (Jan 17, 2003)

Sorry to hear about this going on in your loft.

You really should get a diagnosis and stop giving them medications at random, take one of your sick birds to a good avian vet who knows pigeons and get a diagnosis so you can get treatment started..

All the meds you are giving them may be hurting them more then helping them.Their immune systems are compromised, and you should not be allowing them to breed and have babies with all this going on.Feed a good pigeon mix, that will help tremendously. 

Seperate all your sick birds, and start hand feeding to get weight on. 

Have you innoculated your birds for paratyphoid/salmonellas? Do you have rats/rodents/roaches getting into your coop? They are carriers of paratyphoid. How long did you keep them on the antibiotics and what was the dose?

Treatment is a general antibiotic, but birds with severe symptoms will always be carriers. 

Vaccinate them yearly start after treatment and innocluate healthy ones now. Get coop clean and fix any holes larger then 1/4 inch.

This could also be E coli which also requires good antibiotic.

If this is paratyphoid, the only way to prevent is clean up coop and innoculate and never allow your birds around wild birds. Quaranteen any new additions to your loft for at least 30 days.


----------



## Jass SamOplay (May 29, 2012)

*Squabs Dying*

Hey there Skyeking,
I rejoined my 6 breeding pairs after 4 months gap. In those 4 months I treated them with the mentioned drugs. After 4 months of medications I hoped for good but nothing has changed, squabs are still dying
My loft is completely secure even a mosquito can't enter through the fine net. I gave enrofloxacin individually for 14 days twice daily averaging the dose 25mg per pigeon. I clean the coop and pens once a month, bugs are not a problem
But I never innoculated and get the birds tested as there are no vets available(my irony)
I love my birds dearly so I always keep this dosage thing in mind and never over dose. I understand that medications tax on pigeon's body but I am not left with any other option. How come I see my 12 day squabs dying in my sight. Could u name any parathypoid vaccinations that could be available in India
Thnx a lot 4 replying


----------



## Quazar (Jul 27, 2010)

brocky bieber said:


> Hey there Skyeking,
> I rejoined my 6 breeding pairs after 4 months gap. In those 4 months I treated them with the mentioned drugs. After 4 months of medications I hoped for good but nothing has changed, squabs are still dying
> My loft is completely secure even a mosquito can't enter through the fine net. I gave enrofloxacin individually for 14 days twice daily averaging the dose 25mg per pigeon. I clean the coop and pens once a month, bugs are not a problem
> But I never innoculated and get the birds tested as there are no vets available(my irony)
> ...


It does more than put stress on them. If you medicate with things for no reason (or with the wrong med for a period of time) the birds develop an immunity to that particular antibiotic. This not only makes that med less useable in the future for what it is supposed to treat, but also allows the bacteria to mutate into a stronger strain making things worse.
You really need to get droppings checked then treat for whatever is wrong, rather than trying to guess.
I wouls seriously stop all meds now, wait about 7 - 10 days then get droppings tested.
There is no point in getting droppings tested while you are giving meds or they are still in the birds system as the meds will give false readings to the tests.


----------



## spirit wings (Mar 29, 2008)

brocky bieber said:


> Hi Y'all
> Thnx to this forum for linking pigeon lovers across the globe
> Well,I've been keeping tipplers for like 8 years now. Everything was going great untill I bought a cock with almost no muscle around the keel bone. I made a devastating mistake by not quarantining that bird. Its been over a year now but that bird didn't gain a muscle and now rest of my birds including my 6 breeding pairs are loosing muscle too. The squabs are now dying as whatever the disease is its being transmitted to young. Squabs go healthy and plumpy untill 1eth or 15 th day then suddenly their droppings go watery, get skinny, loose weight and eventually die. Adults have lost considerable weight ang muscle around keel bone. Apetite and grit intake is normal. I feed them mixd pulses,corn, barley, wheat so to name. I've been treating them with metronidazole for canker, doxycycline for respitory disorders, enrofloxacin for salmonella, cotrimoxazole for other bacterial infections, fluconazole for candida, amprolium for cocci, ivermectin-pyrantal pamoate- albendazole for worms on regular basis. I giv them mutivitamins, yogurt, probiotics, liv 52, brotone etc on regular basis never over dose. But don't knw what is going wrong. Adults are getting skinnier and squabs are dying. Enrofloxacin and amoxilin gave me some success with the squabs but as I stop giving treating them the squabs go sick again. Unfortunately there are no vet or labs available. Other regional fanciers are ignorant
> I'm in holy crisis. Pls sm1 help me out. M hving sleepless nights. Expert advice is needed




I think you need to look at young bird sickness.. here is a link.

http://www.chevita.com/en/pigeons/treatment-plan/specificinfections-ybs.php


----------



## Jass SamOplay (May 29, 2012)

*Squabs Dying*

Hi...
I was told by an online friend to start all that medical regime so that the birds get rid of diseases if any. Its all over the net that one should medicate his birds prior to breeding season. Its summers now in punjab, India and my 3 pairs have around 13 day old squabs,all suffering and rest of 3 pairs have eggs and squabs are waiting to be born to go through this ordeal. Jesus Christ, one could only imagine wt I'm going through rgt now. I lost 17 squabs last season and history is repeating itself. I've given medicine for every possible disease but what could be it which is taking such a heavy toll on squabs as well as adult birds?
Yes Bob c, my friend you are right...
What I do now is try to locate some avian vet or lab to get the droppings tested. Its the only way out at this point
Thnx for ur support spirit wings for posting that link
Appreciate all the replies. Pls keep posting


----------



## Jass SamOplay (May 29, 2012)

*Some Relief*

I tried to locate an avian vet but no specialist was to be found who knew pigeons well. But as Quazar adviced to stop medications, I followed. Then my squabs developed clear clinical symptoms which was easy for a dog vet to recognise. Though he didn't conduct any tests, he claimed that he has the ans to sickness of my birds. Thnx Quazar
U were right Skyeking, that was E.coli. Vet told me to go for a drug that specifically targets E.coli. So thnx Skyeking
But 2 of my 11 squabs also developed symptoms of Hexamitiasis(wet canker).
So vet adviced me to treat the parents as well as whole flock for wet canker later as for now main focus should be on E.coli
Only after 2 days of drug administration squabs are kind of more active
Thnx spirit wings for that link and advice that really helped me
I've posted this info for those who could face similar problems. Hope nobody's birds go through situation like this
Peace to all the pigeon lovers and tons of appreciation to this uber cool forum


----------

